# aquaclear 110



## theboothsociety (Jan 3, 2012)

Got 2 aquaclear 110 filters for $5ea. Cleaned them out good, one of the tubes has a crack in it, which im gonna seal up with hot glue or some silicone, but otherwise I got a great deal.

What type of custom filter media can I make for this filter?

I dont want to buy the usual stuff sold by aquaclear.

I buy the big package of sponge, which I can cut up to any size, and big jug of carbon, which for my canister filter I usually make custom bags using womens panty hose.

I plan to take the noodles out of my canister and put them in here, since I cant get the canister to stop leaking, and until I get the new O ring, I will use these on my 55 gal.

Any ideas of custom trays for arrangement of the media in these filters?


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Well...I just bought another sponge for my 110 and it was only $6 so that wasn't bad. I don't use carbon in mine...I just use one whole sponge...another sponge cut in half and the biomedia ceramic rings on top.

You could buy that blue/white filter pad in a large bag for really cheap and then cut them to size and layer them in the basket on top of each other. Some people put filter floss in between the pads for finer filtration.


----------



## Rhinox (Sep 10, 2009)

I use 2 AC110's and I just have 2 of the sponges in each basket. I don't worry about carbon or the ceramic pellets. The sponges are great for mechanical AND biological filtration, lots of surface area. About a 1/4 of the top sponge sticks up above the water and isn't used, but I figured there was no sense in cutting it off.

The only other modification I'd consider is stuffing in something to close off the front to back clearance, reducing bypass flow, but the filters work great already so I haven't seen the need to.


----------



## moneygetter1 (Jan 8, 2006)

opcorn: I run 2 A/C 500's (110) & use the stock sponge, filter bag of Seachem Matrix & Boyd Chemi-Pure. "T"


----------



## skurj (Oct 30, 2011)

Cut the lid, add a light, cut some blades off the impeller and put live rock rubble in the bottom of it and chaeto algae! oops wrong forum..

Get some pillow stuffing great for polishing.


----------



## IAN1077 (Dec 13, 2011)

I run 2-110s with a Rena Filstar Xp2 in a 75 gallon.Crystal CLEAR water.


----------



## Secretninja (Dec 25, 2011)

I will give you TEN dollars each for them, lol.


----------



## Polarbear69 (Mar 2, 2012)

Thought the "110's are for over 100 gallons? Isn't the aguaclear 70 more suitable for a 75 gallon tank. The sponges are adequate but if you need other products from them they are good. The other power filter i would consider is Marineland Emperor bio-wheel 400 power filter for up to 80 gallons.


----------



## theboothsociety (Jan 3, 2012)

Secretninja said:


> I will give you TEN dollars each for them, lol.


Haha. Wow I could double my money. lol



13razorbackfan said:


> Well...I just bought another sponge for my 110 and it was only $6 so that wasn't bad. I don't use carbon in mine...I just use one whole sponge...another sponge cut in half and the biomedia ceramic rings on top.
> 
> You could buy that blue/white filter pad in a large bag for really cheap and then cut them to size and layer them in the basket on top of each other. Some people put filter floss in between the pads for finer filtration.


Thats what I have the large bag blue/white filter. I basically took everything out of my canister filter and put it in there. I bought some large media bags for $1.50 ea at the LFS and filled it with Bio noodles, one with carbon, and 2 strips of filter pads.



Polarbear69 said:


> Thought the "110's are for over 100 gallons? Isn't the aguaclear 70 more suitable for a 75 gallon tank. The sponges are adequate but if you need other products from them they are good. The other power filter i would consider is Marineland Emperor bio-wheel 400 power filter for up to 80 gallons.


Its always good to have over filtration. I like to do double the amount of gallons you have. I actually have 2 emperor 400s running on my 75 gal. I just used 1 110 on the 55 gal, cause the other was making a lot of noise.


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

At the very least use the reticulated sponge insert for the AC. It really is the best option and will last for many years. For additional bio, you can use the bio rings or something similar or a bunch of plastic pot scrubbers. Forget the carbon as it isn't necessary.


----------



## Polarbear69 (Mar 2, 2012)

Years ago I utilized two aquaclear 500 for my 90 gallon tank but have been out of the fish hobby since 2006 and products have changed a bit. Getting back to it now as i miss my fish pals as they soothe my soul. Looking for a nice tank between 75-125 gallons but New Jersey store selection is not as nice as New york city where i use to reside. anyhow the seacrh goes on in Bergen County for the best quality deal.


----------



## moneygetter1 (Jan 8, 2006)

> Years ago I utilized two aquaclear 500 for my 90 gallon tank but have been out of the fish hobby since 2006 and products have changed a bit


 opcorn: Yep, HAGEN changed the name/#. They were A/C 500's when I bought mine in '05 or so & still running strong. They didn't come w/ 'noodles' back then. That's what made me improvise & still working.
As for shopping, the bridge is still working, come back, spend a little, have some fun then back to Jersey!! lol, lol, lol "T"


----------



## Polarbear69 (Mar 2, 2012)

Moneygetter1,

the noodles in the hagen? Getting back in the hobby now as i need to look at a fe more stores and equipment changes and hopefully mission accomplished in 2 weeks.


----------



## moneygetter1 (Jan 8, 2006)

> the noodles in the hagen?


Forgive me?! I believe Rolf C. calls it 'BioMax'. The biological ceramic rings. Anyway, back in the "OLD" days, it wasn't included. "T"


----------



## Polarbear69 (Mar 2, 2012)

Got it for $59.99 as it has it's familar sponge, carbon insert and the biomax sack. I never utilized the carbon when it was the aquaclear 500 years ago as it was not needed after initial setup. I like the waterfall effect into the tank.


----------



## Polarbear69 (Mar 2, 2012)

Got it for $59.99 as it has it's familar sponge, carbon insert and the biomax sack. I never utilized the carbon when it was the aquaclear 500 years ago as it was not needed after initial setup. I like the waterfall effect into the tank.


----------

